# As close to perfect grass-pick yours!!



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I posted this here because there are Warm Season grass folks and Cool Season grass folks and I wanted to get as much participation as possible. If you've had experience with both Warm and Cool grasses that's pretty ideal. As all of us know or come to find out each grass type has its own issues, for example, St. Augustine is susceptible to brown patch, take-all root rot, cinch bugs, and a host of other stuff. I used that grass type as an example since that's the type of grass I'm most familiar with. So, chime in to this thread with your 'perfect' grass. Or pros/cons of certain grasses, let's make this fun!!

I suppose the more pros and less cons is about as close to perfect as we can get.

St. A is way down on my perfect grass list for sure.

Go!!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Pro- @wardconnor 
Con- the rest of us


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

A genetically modified hybrid Bermuda/KBG that could be green all year in the transition zone, that would be the perfect grass.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Cory said:


> A genetically modified hybrid Bermuda/KBG that could be green all year in the transition zone, that would be the perfect grass.


Look up "bluemuda".. it's a mix, but it's already happening in the transition zone!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The perfect grass already exists. It is called Kentucky Blue Grass.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> The perfect grass already exists. It is called Kentucky Blue Grass.


Bless your heart :lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > The perfect grass already exists. It is called Kentucky Blue Grass.
> ...


:lol:

I am a northern transplant and I guess for me, the pros of cool season grass would be the ability to cut it tall, enjoy lower maintenance and not have it look like hammered dog crap. Throw in the ease of overseeding and other fall maintenance to keep it looking great. Of course the cons are the susceptibility to disease in humid climates and the difficulty of selectively killing off undesired cool season cultivars that you may have already mixed in.

Warm season pros, for sure the ability to retain color in swealtering weather. Most of it spreads aggressively so it's self-repair ability is way better than most cool sesson grasses. I'm also loving the color of my Tif419 right now. For cons, it's the dormancy season for sure. Overseeding with ARG/PRG to maintain winter color also complicates pre-emergent weed control in the fall. I don't particularly care for the texture of many warm-season grasses that are allowed to grow tall (3"+) either.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> The perfect grass already exists. It is called Kentucky Blue Grass.


This


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > The perfect grass already exists. It is called Kentucky Blue Grass.
> ...


Honestly, when I move west of the Mississippi River, and into the cooler climates, you can bet your back 40 that I'll be planting KBG, and mowing it low!


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Have both. Bermuda =Weed so its automatically disqualified! This is a tough one for me. I love that my zoysia will stay green in the heat, but the dormancy really takes it down a few notches. Tttf is a great grass when mowed at 4+", gives a wonderful full plush look. But its disease issues really suck. Kbg is a deliciously soft texture, but its kind of a princess with how much water it needs in the heat.

My pick: Tttf. You just can't beat the thick plush look of it! For me anyways!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

CRISPR should bring the best of all of these.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> My pick: Tttf. You just can't beat the thick plush look of it! For me anyways!


+1. I love the natural deep green color it brings :thumbup:


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

I think the answer to THIS question (if ever so hypothetical) will probably set us off in the right direction:

What is more likely, through efforts of selective breeding and genetic modification, to happen first in the foreseeable future? Will A) KBG&TTTF cultivars be able to have the heat/drought/disease resistance that warm season grass has, or B) will Bermuda/zoysia cultivars have the ability to remain green throughout winter like cool season grass.

What do you guys think is more realistic?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I'll add if someone could create a bermuda minus the allergenic properties where it makes many people itchy when it touches your skin a lot, that would be great.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Where I am, climate and what "everybody else has" dictates the choices. It pretty much boils down to fescue or very rarely bermuda. Some "rogues" who enjoy pain and heartbreak go with KBG. Planting the aggressive weed bermuda or bamboo like zoysia next to an existing fescue neighbor would start a bloody, violent war. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

If I could pick whatever, ignoring genetics and climate, it would be a KBG / PRG mix and they would live together in harmony :lol:


----------

